# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Πολύ υγρό σε κόπρανα κοκατίλ!

## Nik

Καλησπέρα σε όλους  :winky: 
Πήγα το κοκατίλ μου στο δόκτορ γιατί κάτι δε μου πάει καλά! 
Στις κουτσουλιές/κοτσιλιές (πως είναι το σωστό :winky:  τις περισσότερες φορές, αν όχι όλες, βγάζει μονο κόπρανα και διάφανο υγρό ή και λίγο άσπρο. Πάντως πολύ υγρό!
Ο δόκτορ μου είπε ότι αφού τα κόπρανα υπάρχουν και είναι κανονικά τότε δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό και μου έδωσε vibramycin προληπτικά για 5 μέρες για χορήγηση από το στόμα.
Κατά τα άλλα τον βρήκε υγιέστατο και γεμάτο ζωντάνια και μια χαρά χοντρό (110 γραμμάρια - 8 μηνών).
Στο σπίτι όλο σφυράει τα τραγουδάκια του, παίζει κάνει φτιάχνει.. δε δείχνει να έχει κανένα πρόβλημα!

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει πάθει και κανένας άλλος εδώ μήπως ξέρει και κάτι παραπάνω για να ενημερωθώ..

----------


## nuntius

*Πόσο καιρό το έχεις το πουλάκι στο σπίτι Νίκο; Μήπως ακόμα δεν έχει εγκληματιστεί; Μήπως κάτι το τρόμαξε πολύ πρόσφατα; Κ εμένα μου έβγαζε σχηματισμένη κουτσουλιά πράσινη και ούρα υδαρά εντελώς αλλά είχαν ασπροκίτρινο χρώμα. Όταν πέρασε καιρός, έστρωσε. Ανέβασέ και καμιά φωτό να σου πουν τα παιδιά!!! (jk callinggggggggg)
*

----------


## Nik

Το έχω 6 μήνες περίπου και είναι εγκλιματισμένο πλήρως, απολύτως ήμερο και ταϊσμένο στο χέρι.. Δεν το έχει τρομάξει τίποτα.. Γενικώς δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στη ζωή του! Θα μπορούσα να το αποδώσω στην αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας αλλά το έχει καιρό οπότε δε στέκει..

Θα προσπαθήσω και για φώτο αν και τώρα του έχω χαρτί κουζίνας στον πάτο του κλουβιού και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα φαίνεται σωστά γιατί όταν πέφτει στο χαρτί το υγρό, εξαπλώνεται

----------


## douke-soula

βαλε μια κολλα Α4  καλυτερα

----------


## paris team cae

Το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα εχω και εγω με το δικο μου. Οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι σταθερες. Την μια ειναι φυσιολογικες, και την αλλη υγρες χωρις ιχνος στερεου μεσα τους. Εγω φανταστηκα οτι μπορει να ειναι απο την πολυ ζεστη επειδη το πουλι πινει αρκετο νερο! Αν δεν ειναι ετσι να τον παω σε γιατρο.

----------


## jk21

η αναφορα του γιατρου οτι υπαρχει υπαρχουν κοπρανα ,πηγαινε στο οτι ειναι υπαρκτο το κεντρικο μερος .τοσο αυτο ,οσο και τα υγρα τριγυρω ειναι δυνατον να επηρεαστουν απο τις τροφες αν ειναι αρκετα υδαρες.το οτι εχει και λευκο στερεο τμημα ειναι καλο σημαδι .τα υγρα ειναι πολλα και καθαρα ή εχουν χρωμα κιτρινο ή πρασινο; μια φωτο θα βοηθουσε 

δες και αυτο 
http://www.avianweb.com/poopology.html  θα βοηθησει ωστε να μας επισημανεις κατι που ισως να μην εχεις πει ή δεν φαινεται στις κουτσουλιες .θελω να πιστευω οτι αυτο που ειδε ο γιατρος (αν εχει πειρα σε πτηνα ) προφανως δεν το ανησυχησε ή τουλαχιστον τον ανησυχησε μονο στην χειροτερη περιπτωση υπαρξης ενος e coli  .


η   αντιβιωση που εδωσε ειναι σκευασμα με δραστικη ουσια τη δοξυκυκλινη (ισως την πιο δραστικη τετρακυκλινη γιατι οι αλλες σε πολλες περιπτωσεις τελευταια απο την καταχρηση ... << δεν >>     
http://www.pfizer.gr/media/vibramyci...tabs&syrup.pdf

ειναι ανθρωπινο σκευασμα το οποιο βεβαια ο γιατρος θα εδωσε καταλληλη δοσολογια .νικο αν επιτρεπεται πια ειναι αυτη;σε σιροπι αγορασες;

να αφιαρεσεις κατα την χορηγηση καθε πηγη ασβεστιου απο το κλουβι (σουπιοκοκκαλο ,τσοφλι αυγου ,γκριτ ,αμμο κλπ )

----------


## Nik

Ο δόκτορας μου έγραψε σιρόπι vibramycin 50mg/5ml και δοσολογία 4 σταγόνες ανά 12 ώρες για 5 μέρες.. Δεν το έχω αγοράσει ακόμα όμως γιατί περιμένω μήπως στρώσει μόνο του μιας και από ότι είπε ΔΕΝ είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό προς στιγμήν..

Έβαλα μια λευκή κόλλα και περιμένω να βγάλω τη φώτο














και αυτή που έκανε μόλις τώρα



Δεν τις βάζω να εμφανίζονται εδώ γιατί είναι τεράστιες..
Στις φωτογραφίες βγαίνει λίγο πιο καφέ-κόκκινο το χρώμα ενώ κανονικά είναι σε αποχρώσεις του πράσινου οι περισσότερες!
Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας..

----------


## jk21

καποιες δεν μου αρεσουν .... το πουλακι δειχνει να αναπνεει κανονικα; κουναει την ουρα περισσοτερο απο αλλη φορα ; 

να εφαρμοσεις οτι σου ειπε ο γιατρος ,οχι γιατι στο λεω εγω αλλα γιατι κυριως σου το ειπε ο γιατρος .καμμια φορα δεν γινονται πληρως ανησυχητικοι για να μην μας κανουν και τα χανουμε ,αρκει οι ιδιοι να νοιωθουν οτι ελεγχουν την κατασταση .το μη σημαντικο που σου ειπε δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα και τιποτα .απλα ειναι κατι που εχει την πεποιθηση οτι με την αντιβιωση θα ειναι οκ 

θελω να μου πεις τι ακριβως  εχει φαει σημερα απο το πρωι .θελω να δω αν δικαιολειται απο κατι το πρασινο χρωμα ...

----------


## Nik

Η τροφή του τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι στάνταρ. Αυτές εδώ τις κάνω μείγμα..


Έχω ένα σουπιοκόκκαλο και από χτες-προχτές του έχω ένα έξτρα μπολάκι με μία καινούρια τροφή που μου πρότειναν και έχει ευκάλυπτο και άνθη κάκτου μέσα την οποία δεν τιμάει σχεδόν καθόλου.. Φρούτα και τέτοια δεν έχω δώσει για να σιγουρευτώ ότι το πολύ υγρό δεν είναι από αυτό.

Δείχνουν όλα φυσιολογικά πάντως στο φέρσιμό του!

----------


## jk21

με το φαρμακο που δινεις καταρχην το σουπιοκοκκαλο πρεπει να αφαιρεθει γιατι το ασβεστιο αντιδρα με την ουσια του και δεν γινεται σωστη απορροφηση .

δεν ξερω αν επηρεαζει το χρωμα ή νεα τροφη με ευκαλυπτο και ανθη κακτου,δεν ξερω επισης ποτε ξεκινησε το προβλημα και πηγες το πουλακι στο γιατρο ... αν ηταν εντελως προσφατο μπορει να επηρεαζει και αυτη η αλλαγη .ισως οχι .αλλα οσο θα ειναι σε θεραπεια θα σου ελεγα να μην τους δινεις εστω και αν τρωνε ελαχιστο
δωσε τη θεραπεια που σου ειπε ο γιατρος αμεσα αν δεν εχεις ξεκινησει !

----------


## Nik

Πάει περίπου μισός μήνας που γίνεται αυτή η ιστόρια.. Έχω καθυστερήσει είναι η αλήθεια
 Δηλαδή 30 Ιουνίου τον πήγα στο γιατρό γιατί είχε καμιά βδομάδα αυτά τα  συμπτώματα. Μου έδωσε τη θεραπεία την οποία δεν έκανα γιατί έπρεπε να  λείψω 10 μέρες από Αθήνα..
 Άφησα τον παπαγάλο στους γονείς μου και κάθε μέρα μιλούσαμε και μου  λέγανε τι καταπληκτικός που είναι και όλο σφυράει και και και και οπότε  έμενα ήσυχος!
 Τώρα που γύρισα όμως συνεχίζουν τα συμπτώματα. 
 Η νέα τροφή δεν έχει καμία σχέση γιατί την έβαλα χτες προχτες οπότε δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο!

 Μόλις σχολάσω από τη δουλειά όμως θα πάρω το σιρόπι γιατί με άγχωσες  τώρα! Και λέει τις σταγόνες να τις δίνω στο στόμα του κατευθείαν.. Αυτό  με σύρριγγα θα το κάνω λογικά

----------


## paulos

και εμενα η πρωιν θυλικια κ προσφατα αρσενικο ντομι ειχε το ιδιο πολυ υγρες πια εστρωσε μην ανυσυχεις.

----------


## jk21

το διαστημα ειναι λιγο μεγαλο για να ειναι βακτηριο ή μονο βακτηριο .... κανε οτι σου ειπε ο γιατρος και θα δουμε .παει και αλλου ο νους μου αλλα πρωτα οτι ειπε ο γιατρος .παραλληλα φροντισε να προμηθευτεις βιολογικο μηλοξυδο μονο απο καταστημα βιολογικων προιοντων (αυτο που οταν το κουνησεις θολωνει -αφιλτραριστο ) .δεν δινεις ομως μεχρι τελος της θεραπειας .θα παρεις μπουκαλακι ειδικο να ριχνεις σταγονες απο φαρμακειο .αν σου οριζε την θεραπεια σε υποδιαιρεση του ml θα επαιρνες συρριγκα του 1 ml ινσουλινης .αλλα σου την εχει δωσει σε σταγονες ,οποτε ...

----------


## Nik

Ξεκίνησα από χτες τη θεραπεία.. Δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ να του δώσω τη σωστή δοσολογία! Χτυπιέται πολύ και με το ζόρι καταφέρνω να του δώσω 2 σταγόνες :/

----------


## jk21

να τις βαζεις στο ρουθουνι του και θα απορροφουνται χωρις να ανοιξεις το στομα .αν δεν τα καταφερνεις επικοινωνησε με το γιατρο να σου δωσει δοσολογια στο νερο αν κρινει οτι ετσι θα υπαρχει αποτελεσμα .

----------


## vagelis76

Νίκο υπάρχει λαβή που κάνεις κρατώντας το κεφάλι του πουλιού,ακινητοποιώντας το.Πες σε κάποιον που ξέρει και είναι κοντά σου να σου δείξει ή ακόμα και στο γιατρό σου,σίγουρα θα ξέρει.

----------


## Nik

Το λοιπόν.. αποτελέσματα..
Για όσο του έδινα το φάρμακο είχαν φτιάξει όλα! Το τελευταίο βράδυ που σταμάτησα τη θεραπεία και δεν του έδωσα, από το επόμενο πρωί πάλι νερουλά πράγματα.. όχι όσο την πρώτη φορά, αλλά πάλι βγάζει πολύ υγρό..
Τι κάνουμε;

----------


## jk21

ποσες μερες χοργησες το φαρμακο ; αν η αντιβιωση βελτιωνε τα πραγματα πρεπει να υπηρχε μικροβιο (ή και μικροβιο ) και πιθανοτατα καποιο e coli .πιστευω ομως οτι αν η θεραπεια εγινε σωστα ,υπαρχει καποια αλλη αιτια που δημιουργει εξασθενηση του οργανισμου ωστε να αναπτυχθει πιο ευκολα το μικροβιο  ή η αντιβιωση δεν ειναι πληρως δραστικη και χρειαζεται ισχυροτερη .ΝΙΚΟ Ττο πιο ωριμο ειναι να ξαναζητησεις εστω τηλεφωνικα τη γνωμη του γιατρου και ισως να του ζητουσες να γινουν εξετασεις αν το κρινει αναγκαιο .αν γινει και βρεθει στειρα μικροβιων τοτε  πιστευω οτι και ο γιατρος σου ισως βαλει στο μυαλο του παραλληλη υπαρξη και αλλου προβληματος που η αντιβιωση δεν χτυπα ....

----------


## Nik

Μόλις γυρίσω από τη δουλειά θα κοιτάξω πάλι τι έχει κάνει και θα πάρω πάλι τον ****** τηλέφωνο.. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές!

Edit: Το φάρμακο το έδωσα στη δοσολογία και τις ημέρες που προέβλεπε η συνταγή!
(vibramycin 50mg/5ml και δοσολογία 4 σταγόνες ανά 12 ώρες για 5 μέρες..)

----------


## vicky_ath

*Δεν αναφέρουμε ονόματα γιατρών γιατί θεωρείται διαφήμιση!
Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## Nik

Σήμερα πήγα πάλι στο γιατρό και μου είπε να συνεχίσω την ίδια θεραπεία για περισσότερες μέρες αυτή τη φορά.. 10 για την ακρίβεια και στη βδομάδα να τον πάρω τηλέφωνο..

----------


## jk21

με το ιδιο φαρμακο ; αν ναι τοτε δεχεται οτι μαλλον σου προτεινε λαθος αριθμο ημερων .... αν δεν το αποδεχεται και θεωρει οτι οι 5 αρκουσαν,τοτε θα επρεπε να σκεφτει οτι ισως υπαρχει ανθεκτικοτητα του μικροβιου στην ουσια του φαρμακου και θελει αλλαγη .υπαρχει και η τριτη περιπτωση να θεωρει οτι το χορηγουσες λαθος .... 

οπως και να εχει ,αν στην αρχη δικαιολογουταν να δωσει φαρμακο χωρις εξετασεις για να προλαβει ισως κατι χειροτερο ,μετα την αναποτελεσματικοτητα του επρεπε να γινει αντιβιογραμμα για να δοθει νεα αγωγη .αυτο θα εκανε για μενα ενας σοβαρος γιατρος .

ενημερωνε μας για τα αποτελεσματα της θεραπειας μερα με την μερα και αν μπορεις βγαζε μια φωτο απο κουτσουλιες ,παρομοια χρονικη στιγμη καθε μερα να συγκρινουμε τυχον αλλαγες προς το καλο

----------


## Nik

Μήπως παίζει κάποιο ρόλο το ότι για τις 5 μέρες που του έδινα το φάρμακο, όλα πήγαιναν καλά; Που σημαίνει ότι χτύπαγε το Χ μικρόβιο που μπορεί να υπάρχει αλλά θέλει περισσότερες μέρες για να το σκοτώσει;
Ίσως έχει μια τέτοια σκέψη, γιατί ως γιατρός έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι αρκετά καλός

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ μια απο τις περιπτωσεις ειναι αυτη .αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση οπως σου εξηγησα ,αν δεν εφταναν οι μερες η ευθυνη ειναι ειτε δικη του που σου εδωσε σωστο φαρμακο αλλα λαθος οδηγιες χορηγησης ,ειτε δικια σου αν σου ειπε στο 5νθημερο να τον ενημερωσεις πριν το τελος της θεραπειας (ωστε να αξιολογησει το ποτε υποχωρησε το προβλημα και να μετρησει τις απαραιτητες μερες επιπλεον χορηγησης ) και εσυ το εκανες αργοτερα.αν συνεβη το πρωτο ,τοτε με την λαθος αγωγη σε χρονο ,αναγκαζει τωρα το πουλακι να φαει αλλες 10 μερες αντιβιωση (συνολο 15 .... ) .παντως αν στο μυαλο του εχει μολυνση απο e coli ,η χρηση τετρακυκλινων (παρολο που χρησιμοποιει την πιο καινουργια την δοξυκυκλινη -> vibramycine  )  προτεινεται μονο αν γινονται αντιβιογραμματα ,γιατι υπαρχουν στελεχη με ανθεκτικοτητα πολλες φορες σε αυτες .εκτος αν λογω του πρασινου χρωματος πηγαινει και το μυαλο του σε ψιττακωση (αν βεβαια το πουλι δειχνει να εχει και παραλληλη αναπνευστικη δυσχερεια που δεν ακουσα κατι τετοιο )  .σε αυτη την περιπτωση βεβαια επρεπε να σε ειχε ενημερωσει γιατι ειναι και ανθρωπονοσος για στοιχειωδη μετρα προστασιας (δεν νομιζω παντως να υπαρχει κατι τετοιο )

----------


## Nik

Τώρα που ανέφερες το αναπνευστικό.. Τράβηξα ένα βιντεάκι από κάτι που κάνει αφού το δωσω το φάρμακο.. και κάποιες φορές το κάνει και αφού πιει νερό!




Με ανησυχεί αρκετά...

----------


## jk21

παντως ψιττακωση δεν δειχνει .αυτο να μην σε ανησυχει .οτι κατι το ενοχλει ειναι μαλλον φανερο απο το πως κλεινει τα ματια του πριν ή μετα απο  εκεινες τις στιγμες που κανει αυτο που ακουγεται σαν φταρνισμα .εκτος αν ειναι μια συνηθισμενη κινηση των ψιττακοειδων  που δεν την γνωριζω γιατι δεν εκτρεφω και δεν εχω πειρα

----------


## Nik

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πράγματα χειροτερεύουν και στεναχωριέμαι..











*

Νικο τα λινκ με τις φωτογραφιες να τα βαζεις στο μεσαιο εικονιδιο, αριστερα απο την γη και δεξια απο το φιλμ, για να στις βγαζει ανοιγμενες εδω και οχι σαν λινκ.
τις εφτιαξα εγω τωρα, Φιλικά mitsman.*

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω.... δεν μάρεσουν καθολου... αλλα ας περιμενουμε τον Δημητρη!

----------


## Nik

Επίτηδες τα έβαζα ως λινκ ωστε να μη γεμίζει η σελίδα με εικόνες.. τώρα που το είπες θα το κάνω έτσι! Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω αν και δε θα είναι καλά τα νέα σίγουρα..

----------


## Nikkk

Nik και Nikkk έχουμε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, εσένα βήχει εμένα φτερνίζεται... Κ απο γιατρούς... άστα. Καλά ξεμπερδέματα μας εύχομαι!!!

----------


## jk21

τι να πω βρε παιδια; χαλια .αχωνευτες τροφες ,διαρροια ,περιεργα χρωματα στα υγρα της κουτσουλιας ....αντε αν δεν ειχε παρεμβει γιατρος να πω τη γνωμη μου .... εδω εχει παρεμβει και μονον απο τον εναν εχουμε (ελπιζω να προχωρα το θεμα γιατι παρεμβληθη και σαββατοκυριακο ... ) κινηση να κανει καποια μικροβιολογικη εξεταση ... μπαινω σε μια διαδικασια να εχω τον πειρασμο να σχολιαζω επιστημονες ,που δεν ειναι μεσα στις αρχες μου 

οταν υπαρχει και αναπνευστικο προβλημα παραλληλα με το γαστρεντερικο και οι κινολονες (baytril ) και η πιο συγχρονη τετρακυκλινη (δοξυκυκλινη -vibramysin ) που στα αναπνευστικα ειναι δραστικες ,δεν κανουν τιποτα ,τοτε μαλλον το μυαλο μου παει στην αδικοχαμενη ΣΕΒΑΧ του πετρου ....  μυκητες που εχουν επηρεασει και το αναπνευστικο  ,ισως οχι μονο candida δηλαδη ,ισως και ασπεργιλλος .με τετοια πρασινιλα ειτε αυτο ,ειτε ψιττακωση ειτε σαλμονελλα (που θα τα ειχε ηδη καθαρισει ή θα ειχε πειραξει ζωτικες λειτουργιες τοσες μερες )  .αυτα τα ασπρα κομματακια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι ...πηγμενο ουρικο οξυ (το λευκο μερος φυσιολογικης κουτσουλιας ) ; αχωνευτη τροφη ; Παιδια  το μονο που μπορω να πω απο τη στιγμη που παρακολουθουνται τα πουλακια απο γιατρο ειναι να ζητησετε αμεσα εξεταση κοπρανων ο ενας και τα αποτελεσματα ο αλλος

----------


## Nik

Σήμερα ο μικρός βγάζει πολύ καλύτερες από αυτές που έβαλα... τι να πω.. θα με τρελλάνει! Και ειδικά σήμερα δείχνει υγιέστατο ως συμπεριφορά.. Δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ ξανά τόσο φλύαρο.. 
Το βράδυ θα ανεβάσω τις σημερινές του για να καταλάβετε.. Η θεραπεία συνεχίζετε πάντως κανονικά

----------


## zack27

αυτο ειναι καλο δειγμα!!εννοειται συνεχισε τη θεραπεια!!!περαστικα του...

----------


## Nik

και κάτι άλλο.. τώρα του δίνω το φάρμακο με το σταγονόμετρο το οποίο φοβάμαι μην το δαγκώσει και το σπάσει και έχουμε άλλα.. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να το κρατάει πολλές φορές στο στόμα και να τινάζεται μετά και να το διώχνει!
Μήπως θα μπορούσα να βάλω τη δοσολογία σε μια σύριγγα και να το κάνω σα να ταΐζω μωρό;
πχ κάπως έτσι ή είναι λάθος;

----------


## zack27

λογικα νομιζω δε θα εχει διαφορα με τη προυποθεση βεβαια οτι μπορεις να μετρησεις σωστα τη δοσολογια που σου εχουν πει!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Νίκο τι κάνει το πουλάκι;;; Θέλουμε καλά νέα!!!!

----------


## Nik

Κάνει κάποιες κανονικές εντελώς και κάποιες με σχηματισμένο το "σκουλήκι" και γύρω γύρω σκέτο νερό.. Είναι βελτιωμένες από τα προηγούμενα χάλια, αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι καλές

----------


## mitsman

Οποτε μπορεσεις βαλε μια παλι τις κουτσουλιες να δουμε την εξελιξη!!!!
Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## Nik

Είναι η κοτσιλιές του από τις 12 το βράδυ χτες μέχρι 9 το πρωί! Λίγο σκοτεινές και εκεί που είναι η "μεγάλη" είναι κάτω από την κούνια που κοιμάται και μαζεύονται..

----------

